# does code of honor



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought i would share couple of storeis with you all....they go along nicely with the does code of honor. 

I went to go look at a buck last two springsago,a nice enough buck but he had a very nubian looking head, he was an alpine! However there was a doe that caught my eye, her name was wiggy and she was extremly wild. After the people caught her i was finally able to see her no running around. Very nice doe. I said i would take her. and of course being the person i am i had to take two. So i started looking aroud to pick out another doe. An older doe caught my eye. She said her name was chrome. Now i had only heard of one other slpine doe named chrome and that was the 01 reserve all ameican. but that doe had been a lavender, this doe was a yellow buckskin type color. Sure enough it was her, much older coat in horrible condition and feet extremly over grown. I knew she was the doe for me. The lady tole me that wiggy was due sometime after the fourth of july and chrom hadnt gotten bred that year. I dint mind i would just breed her the next year. We get papers filled out and goats packed up and we are on our way riding down the freeway with two full sized alpines in the back of a bronco. we got some odd looks to sa the least. We get them home and settled on the name juju for wiggy. I couldnt stand the name wiggy. it was either going to be bad juju or good juju bringing this wild doe home. Anyways they had to drag around leads so that i could catch them they wouldnt stay in the fences, just an all out pain in the butt. We were moving from spokane washington to bend oregon on june 20th. We had fences down and goats were being packed up in a large stock trailer. We had the bucks tied to the sides of the trailer juju was still wandering free as we got organized. she kept teasing the bucks and acting like she was in heat. no udder developement whatsoever. I though mayde she wasnt bred. So we finally get everyone in and are heading down then road. We stopped at a gas station about an hour out to get some water and check on everyone. and wait for our third vehicle. I jumped on the side of the trailer and look into where the does were stalled. Juju has her back end towards me and oh my gosh theres a bubble, i jump down and go in the side door. I can just see the tips of two hooves. i wait a minute while nothing happens I start pushing does into the other capartment all the while trying to figure out who some more experienced moms were hoping they would help clean kids as i had no towels or anything. Juju starts some hard pushing and i helped her out by pulling with pushes. siddenly this huge roman nosed head pops out, they had bred this tiny doe who i wouldnt of bred at all that year to a bor buck! I get the kid out and as im holding this slimey kid a blanket comes in the trailer and i hear this use this. I wrap the kid in the blanket only to see more legs coming out. Non of my moms including juju wanted anything to do with this kid. we get the second out no problem. So all the way to oregon i had to brand new hungry kids riding on my floor board. 
Way to go on the timing juju!
Oh and by the way we ended up calling the two boer cross boys chevron and techron

I have more but will wait for later. I would love to hear about your most adventurous kiddings!
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a cute story! Thank you for sharing.

I really don't have any good ones like that yet.

Only the "I don't know when my doe is due" and hubby checked at 5:30 - nothing I checked at 6:30 and found triplets from a first freshner that we thought was baren!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh, beth I have lots of stories. 

The first that springs to mind was a wild harvest doe, black head blue roan body. Being a wild harvest we had no history on her, except that she ran around with a red yearling doe all the time, who I figured was her daughter. She had a full mouth and her udder looked like it had previously kidded. 

We joined her, the buck did his part, but a cycle later she was in season again. She had a second turn with the buck, when she returned AGAIN she went in the cull paddock. There were cull bucks in there too, and they continued to join her every cycle. Well it came around to abbatoir day, and I took the dog into the paddock to bring them in, well that doe attacked the dog. She had never done that before, I went in to help the dog and oh my goodness, she was kidding. I had walked past her an hour before, no udder development whatsoever, no vulva softening. Yep, not pregnant. Well she was pregnant alright and had a little black doe.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We probably have a couple but none as good as that one Beth. 

Just curious, anyone know where I can see the "doe code of honor". I'd love to put it on my website. Is that okay or is it copyrighted?? :shrug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Juju deserves a medal for what she pulled off!!

Nothing that creative here! Last year Mystify kept gazing up at the kidding barn, so I took her up there, with intentions of bringing someone in the next pen. She just looked around as if to say " I just wanted to make sure my birthing suite is ready" and waddled back out to the main pen and had them the next day outside. 
Meanwhile Blimp is up in kidding pen spitting out quads all by herself while Im attending to Mystify.
The year before Mystify waited till she knew I wouldnt be in the barn after 1am. Sure enough, early next morning she had 3 kids all dried off.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I also remember well the time I had three does kidding literally at the same time ... and all three needed assistance. 

34 had been pushing for a while, but nothing happening, while I had my hand in correcting a turned around head, 37 dropped the first of three. I was craning my neck round trying to see if it was okay. Got 34's first one out, and the second followed pretty quick. While I was wiping that one clean I heard a squak and 37 had number two. Then I'm watching both of them and they still look restless, investigate sure enough 34 has a true breech in there. Pulled it out, then looked at 37, she had a head bent backwards. While I am doing that, looked over and 35 was licking at something on the ground ... yep she had a kid. Pulled 37's third out and went over to look at 35, ended up pulling a twin out of her as well. 

I have never had to assist three does all in the same day! All babies and mums were well.

Lol nancy I have done that too, been sitting watching a doe while another one behind me is quietly spitting out kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Try this link -

I posted it one time in Goat Frenzy under the heading - anyone know where it is at?

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2273&p=26865&hilit=does+code+of+honor#p26865


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL thats a great story Keren How many kids in all were there? How many boys and girls did you get?
I had a kidding year similar to that one. 
I had just gotten back from the thrift store getting some old towels and whatnot. All three of my does were pasture bred that year so i wasnt sure on exact due dates. Iknew Jazz was getting close So she was in one of the two stalls. Tempo looked like she was going to go next so she was in the other one. Cally didnt even look close so she was still out in the pasture. I got out of the car and heard a frantic scream from the barn. Ran down there to find jazz with a large rear end out and no feet. there was no pushing the kid back in but i was able to turn him a little bit and he slid right out. 
The next day i was home from work and tempo was clearly getting close. i was checking on her every half hour. i went down to the barn to find her pushing so i settled down to wait. jazz was still recouping in the next stall and she just wouldnt shut up maaa maaaaa maaaaaaa mom! pay attention to meeee! maaaaaaaaa! she was getting quite insistant so i had had enough tempo was getting tired so i took jazz down to the pasture to put her away. I couldnt find cally, now its not that big of a pasture so i look around the corner and there she is standing over two tiny kids. Ah man, cally was kind of wild too. So i get her out i figured she would follow the kid up to the other barn so i could help tempo and get cally cleaned up and milked out. she did. i tied cally to the side of the stall with the door open so i could keep an eye on her and plopped the two kids in the straw in tempos stall. By this time i had checked and they were both does. tempo is by now really pushing. I stuck two fingers in to figure out if there was a kid there, there was so i sat back and waited.
cally is now calling to her kids. they are standing on wobbley legs heading towards mom. That was fine by me, then i hear the terrified baby scream. I look around and cally is holding her front end off the ground by her ear. she finally dropped the baby who was fine just scared and cally looks at me like look what i did mom! so i get the kid back in the corner and cally is continueing to maa for her kids. I turn back to tempo who by now has a large head and whats that one leg out. i couldnt get the kid back in to get the other leg, so im using the phone to call my dad who is up at the house to bring me the phone book hoping to call another goat friend. by the time he gets down to the barn tempo is up and screaming. no time to call a friend so dad who is not a goat person is holding her coller why i get this kid out. I thought for sure i was going to dislocate its shoulder. it finally slid out, this kid is one huge GIRL! And she was fine. About ten seconds later here comes kid number two slid out with no problems. Another GIRL I had four doe kids in less then twenty minutes. and tempo thought they were ALL hers. I whish i could of videoed the look on her face at the pile of kids. She looked at me like wow did i just have all of these?
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...great stories and so true to the does code! 

I sort of have one "odd" one I guess.....Tilly, my pygmy/nigi was bred with Chief on 9/26 so I figured her due date out to be Feb 17th....well she bred with Hank on 10/3 so I go ahead and get her due date figured out again...so 145 would be 2/24. Tilly was HUGE! She had always had twins and with 3 sets before I figured twins again. Come February 3rd she was REALLY big and I noticed an odd golfball sized protrusion from her backside...it would disappear when she stood so I figured he was okay, but with this came a limp and her favoring her hind left leg...figured there was a kid sitting "wrong", the next day it was much worse and I was fearing something terrible was going to happen, but this bigger protrusion would disappear again as she stood,that same afternoon I got a call from my sister that my mom had a heart attack and I needed to get to the hospital ASAP! I had to postpone the call to the vet til late that nite....my mom had a stint placed and was in icu so I knew I neede to be back at the hospital the next morning....I was explaining all this to the vet on call and that if they could send someone out as early as possible Wednesday morning I would be thankful. Vet was here by 8, Tilly got an epidural and a stitch, I was off to the hospital, mom was transferred to a different room, all would be fine. Vet said to leave the stitches for 10 days and snip the knots...I was confident doing this because I knew her due date....Well...back and forth to mom, brought her home on the 10th...back to work, Tilly doing fine , Mom's 52nd birthday "party" on the 16th all was well...17th...snipped Tilly's stitches and started her on penicillian per vets order....still doing great, udder "still dried off looking" and her due date expected to be the 24th, prolapse corrected, came home fom work Tuesday the 19th, got her on the milk stand to pull the thread out( she was very touchy when I cut it that Sunday) did well....left her back in with Angel and Binky and Bink's twins...Bootsie had triplet bucks the week before so she was stalled, went to get them a bucket of water, came back up 20 minutes later and there was Tilly cleaning the TINIEST blackest doeling I've ever seen!! I hurriedly got her into Bootsies stall after moving she and her babies, got the tiny one dried as fast as I could...it was really cold that day..12* Tilly proceeded to have a second white patched gray doeling...Got her dried and then I got a surprise....another kid! Triplets! This one was coming back feet first...she had no problem with that at all...A third doeling...and she was a carmel like her dam!! WOW...And she wasn't due til the 24th!!! The surprise of that was the fact that this teeny tiny doe was Hank all over!! So I'm thinking she settled with both bucks... needless to say the prolapse didn't return after the delivery, all babies were healthy and Angel was due next...I was super scared for her because her breeding was an accident...she was turning 9 months old when she decided to deliver her baby doe the next morning before I got to the barn!! I had one VERYstressful Month! My om has recovered great , Tilly's teeny baby has a wonderful home with her gre sister and I have her third doeling to continue her dams great milking capacity...Tilly won't be a mom again because of the prolapse and well, Angel is due the first week of March 09...Hoping for another healthy delivery and LESS stress!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, you guys! lots of fun/scary stories! i love reading them all. 

sorry no crazy kidding stories. i have been very lucky- i've never let (knocks on wood) had a doe need help. most of the time i wake up- check on them and theyve already had their kids dry, nursing and happy. (knocks on wood again)


----------

